# Above ground gardening



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

My GF wants to put in a couple of above ground garden troughs with a walkway between the troughs. Does anyone know what lumber to use and how long will the wood last before rotting and falling apart? Help


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Use cedar...not treated wood, as it will leach....all wood rots/ breaks down with the contact of the moist dirt.

2x6 cedar has served me well, 4 th year, and I should be good for another 2-3

Cedar fence pockets don't last long....


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I used Red-Cedar decking material, two rows high of 2x10" per side and lined the sides inside (Bottom is bare ground) with heavy duty black vinyl. They lasted 16 years until the termites and rot got to them. I probably could have got by with less depth and used 2x8"s. I've also seen truck tires layed down on their sides used....not to pretty but functional.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I had better luck with some really large plastic containers. No rot and easy to water/fertilize. Mine are about 4 feet across and 3 feet high.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

This has worked great...I recommend Cedar along with Muddskipper
I made some small planters out of old pallets, saw it on Pintrest.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

What I have read is that treated wood is no longer a bad thing because it is not treated with the chemicals they used to use. I forgot what it was, but it is safe to use treated wood now.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

DuckMendenhall said:


> This has worked great...I recommend Cedar along with Muddskipper
> I made some small planters out of old pallets, saw it on Pintrest.


ummm.........?

aren't those treat 4x4's?

I believe the old wolmanized treated lumber used arsenic, in the process of pressure treating. I know they lasted a heck of allot longer than the new improved yellawood.

since sometimes any 2x cedar material is difficult to find at some lumber yards,in any lengths other that 8' or 10', you can get away with 1x6's or 1x8's, provided you used cedar stakes, on the inside, and screw the frame boards to them.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

BertS said:


> ummm.........?
> 
> aren't those treat 4x4's?
> 
> ...


 Yes they are...the chemicals used for treating lumber have changed to be safer...now I would not go lick one of them for sure. Treated 5/4 Deck boards for the base boards, lined with a weed mat. Is was tough finding Cedar that was somewhat straight and greater than 12'. I found the major retailers had the most beneficial prices, and I could work with 12'ers, just had to adjust. I think it was around $150-$200 for raw material, and another $200 for the soil. I would have to go back and look...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Any of the wood will break down....at least the cedar won't have any chemicals...

The cedar also offeres some bug deterrence as well.....so I don't see many ants ...some but not many


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Juan, here's what we did.

The coffin boxes are 2x6 cedar, stacked two high. We used 1x6 cedar for the top.

Boxes are 6' long and 4' wide. The 2' scrap pieces for the long side are the "legs", so to speak, on the inside corners of the box, giving the corners more strength. The corners are simple butt joints.

Two boxes required 12 8' 2x6s and 5 8' 1x6s, as well as a handful of decking screws. I used pocket screws to tie the 2x6s together vertically, but that was probably overkill. There was no scrap left with the above material bill. 

What you see in the picture are the first two I built and the first place we put them. They've subsequently been moved, and I've built 4 more. We're at the end of our second season using them, and they're still holding up extremely well, even after being dug up and moved about 200 yards (the bottom board sits on gravel, but is buried about 2" into the soil).

The part that is not lasting as long, understandably, is the lip of the 1x6 that overhangs the edges. Next time around (and the two ladies in the picture are already asking for more boxes), I'll probably buy a 2x4, rip it, then put it under the lip for added strength.

You're looking at about $100/box to built out of cedar. ACQ treated pine would run you about half that and would likely last longer. Using ACQ should be fine, but stay away from CCA if you can even come across it anymore. (CCA contains arsenic, ACQ does not)


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks to all of you, Will be a project next year after new house is finished.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I went with cedar as well. I am about to put in another one along our other fence line. 
Kinda hard to see, but thats it back in the corner.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful yard capt.


----------

